# Advise on new travel trailer purchase



## Fallsman (Sep 1, 2001)

I currently own a 1995 Dutchman 36FT and I have a damaged roof due to water leaking. Since buying this unit I have learned (through the power of the internet) that my unit is at, or near, the bottom of the quality scale. I am thinking of getting a new one but need info on what are the better makes. What make would you recommend?


----------



## C Nash (Sep 1, 2001)

Advise on new travel trailer purchase

Fallsman,
I think you can get lemons in any make or price rvs. All rvs are prone to leaks and travel related problems.  Think what would happen to our homes if they were towed up and down the roads at 60 mph over bumps and through the rains.  Go to rv shows and looooooook and ask questions.  If they can't answer questions about the construction of the unit they are selling I would back away.  Buy from your local dealer if possible. Read all the bullintine boards owner reviews with an open mind. Some expect to buy and never have a problem but, I have seen some that the factory should buy back.  I say expect some problems and you wont be suprised. The most expensive are not necessarly the best.  Will you be using yours 2 or 3 times a year or for fulltime camping.  I liked the Golden Falcons,Sunnybrook, Montanas,and New Visions in the mid price range. King of the Road, Travel Supreme and nu-way in upper.  What do I have? 2000 Keystone Cougar 278 w/slide entry level 5th wheel that has given us excellent service.  Guess I just like them all.  Pick out the one you like, keep close watch for problems especially in areas prone to water leaks and ENJOY

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## Campoutguy (Sep 2, 2001)

Advise on new travel trailer purchase

I agree, I bought a Forest River Toy-hauler. According to online reports, Forest River is near the bottom on quality. I bought mine through a reputable dealer and got a great price on an entry level trailer. I've dragged it all over the Southwest (off-road a lot!) and am thrilled with it. No problems this year and for the price, I couldn't have done any better. Get reports offline and speak to lots of REPUTABLE dealers. Especially smaller ones with local businesses. They steered me right into a wonderful trailer, even when a few Internet complainers scared me a bit.

Trailer hound


----------



## n/a (Sep 2, 2001)

Advise on new travel trailer purchase

You need to go online to www.rv.org
This is a nonprofit RV Consumers group who has available for a small fee, a membership and books that will give you ratings for the various makes and models of all RV's (I have purchased these books and found them very helpful). I know some will respond to my stating "stay away from Fleetwood and Dutch" as not very good advice. But, if you go to a nonprofit group who's goal is to help the consumer and not the RV dealers (and they also have done the research and not "assuming" their opinion is correct), it will help you to make an educated decision and not a guess. I would rather put out less than $100 for help in the purchase of an RV that will hold up, than to take the advice of someone who doesn't really know what he/she is talking about. When dealing with the large dollars in your purchase, $100 or less is a very, very small investment.
Sincerely, Nisey


----------



## Butch (Sep 2, 2001)

Advise on new travel trailer purchase

You can pay $100 to get an opinion as recommended above or get it free at this site:       

http://www.motorhomereviewonline.com/

Wether you want to spend your money or get it for free. an opinion is just that, an  opinion.  It's not carved in stone.  Neither is going to refund the big bucks you spent on an RV if they pass out bad advice.  I guess in short, read their advice if you wish then make up your own mind as to what suits you.  Their lowest rated unit might possibly be the perfect one for you.  JM2CW - Butch



Edited by - Butch on Sep 02 2001  7:57:18 PM


----------



## C Nash (Sep 2, 2001)

Advise on new travel trailer purchase

I agree Butch. Nothing wrong with spending 100 bucks for opinions as I am sure there may be great advise in the article but, there is nothing wrong with sifting through all the free knowledge out in the rv world either. We have owned a tent, converted bus, pop up, Brougham TT, three airstreams TT, Holiday Rambler TT, aluma lite TT and our cougar and loved them all.  Well I would have to put the Brougham below them all, even the tent Listen to all, research, look, look, look, look and look again.  Don't get in a hurry and have fun doing it.  We have travled to Ga, Tenn, just to look at rvs.  We bought our Aluma-lite in Virginia.

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------



## C Nash (Sep 2, 2001)

Advise on new travel trailer purchase

PS: forgot to mention our little 16 foot Scotty guess I try to forget it because of that miserable w-end I spent in it with kidney STONES

Chelse L. Nash
fulltimer03@yahoo.com


----------

